# Crystal Blacks



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Are anyone still breeding selling their crystal black off springs these days? Where can I find some. Thanks


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Are anyone still breeding selling their crystal black off springs these days? Where can I find some. Thanks


You might want to check out Mr. Bako. I bought a bunch of CBS (S/SS) from him for $5.00 each. He's located at Kennedy/Hiway 7 area.
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35510


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

+1 for mr.bako aka Tommy


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

His post says "June" specials. Probably only unwanted ones left by now


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Just spoke with tommy the other day, and he mentioned that he just got a shipment of crystal blacks and other shrimps in. Probably worth checking in with him about it. I've known him for a while now and he's a great guy to deal with and has quality shrimp.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

The sales goes on until end of July at least, give him a call or text him, his # is on the sale thread. I was there a few days ago and there were easily 150 left in different grades.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice. While I contact him, I'm still interested in other hobbyist that breeds them. Hwy7 is kind far for me. Anyone else breeding?


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

razoredge said:


> You might want to check out Mr. Bako. I bought a bunch of CBS (S/SS) from him for $5.00 each. He's located at Kennedy/Hiway 7 area.
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35510


damn hes just like 10 minutes from me but too bad he doesnt have a storefront.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

He basically does but it's by apt only lol


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

chinamon said:


> damn hes just like 10 minutes from me but too bad he doesnt have a storefront.


Don't worry about a store front. When buying from a store, you usually pay more because of the overhead of running the store, rent, employees, etc.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

getochkn said:


> Don't worry about a store front. When buying from a store, you usually pay more because of the overhead of running the store, rent, employees, etc.


i prefer stores because i like to just show up on my spare time and browse without feeling obligated to purchase. if i make an appointment and dont end up buying anything (which is rare) i would feel like a sack of poop.


----------



## YourNoob (Dec 4, 2010)

+1 For tommy. 

Hes a real great guy to deal with, prices are awesome and is very knowledgable about shrimp keeping. His livestock is always active and feeding well.


----------

